# A little poem for Seniors...so true it hurts.



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

*First, I am not the author.  But I felt the need to post this, for any feedback people want to give.  I wanted to put it somewhere, and did not feel it was appropriate for the "Senior Humor thread.

*


----------



## Pepper (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2019)

Ain’t it the truth?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 10, 2019)

That really hit home. I was just mentioning to the hubby how we use to go to a buffet and try every dessert they had to offer. Now we have a scoop of ice cream and call it quits and complain the next morning that we were up all night because we ate to much.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

That does hit home... WoW.. when you put it in simple form to read...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 11, 2019)

That poem might be truthful in the general sense.  However, I'd like to say that there are still many seniors going on cruises or tours.  Since I live in Canada in a senior rental unit, I know that there are a whole pack of seniors that go south to Arizona for the winter.  Since I retired I have driven all over the UK for 2 months, back packed in East & South Africa, spent 2 winters in Texas, 2 winters in Mexico & spent a winter in Spain, Portugal & Italy.  You can't do that if you are not retired.  It's been a blast!  Yes, we are getting old but there is still something to look forward to each & everyday.  KEEP ON TRUCKIN'


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 15, 2019)

A neighbour who was a policeman had a sticker on his car   "Do it today - tomorrow there may be a law against it."


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DaveA (Nov 18, 2019)

As we age it's not always that we "can't" do certain things that we've always enjoyed -vacations, travel, etc..  In many cases, long before we "can't", we find that the effort outweighs the enjoyment.  

Yes, you can still make that trip, but is it still worth the effort that goes into preparing, packing, getting from point A to point B.  For many of us, that's also a choice, sometimes long before the ":can't" comes into the picture.


----------

